# Can someone recommend plans for some floorstanders and center channel?



## 06'Goat (Feb 9, 2009)

I will have a professional make the cabinets for the floorstanders and center. Are there some good plans out there where the sound will rival my Polk RTi12's for floorstanders and my CSi5 for a center channel. I am looking to spend up to $1,000. Not sure what that will get me but any help would be awesome.


----------



## bonehead848 (Jan 21, 2007)

Definitely some good plans out there under 1k, any size restrictions?


----------



## 06'Goat (Feb 9, 2009)

Nope no restrictions on size.


----------



## mpotoka (Nov 3, 2006)

Would some Natps and a RS WTMW Center fit in the budget with current pricing?


----------



## 06'Goat (Feb 9, 2009)

If you are asking me I have no idea.


----------



## bonehead848 (Jan 21, 2007)

You could do a lot more than the nat p for $1000. I would check out the high end designs in this thread. The prices have gone up on most so you would have to double check those if you want to be sure.
http://htguide.com/forum/showthread.php4?t=28655
I would take a close look at the statements and khanspires. Also make sure you have a solid amp/receiver to drive these. I would assume if youre using those polks you already have something decent.
More info on statements here
http://www.geocities.com/cc00541/Statements.html


----------



## digital desire (Dec 17, 2006)

I'm a big fan of the rs tmww's, mainly because it is what I went with.








My process for picking them went something like this: Hmmm. Like the looks, seem to have many satisfied customers, what the .

That's about all most can do. It would be nice to hear all the designs, but I don't know personally anyone else that is into this crazy hobby. I can't find any faults with the design (DM seas version), but I may not be picky either. I do know that when you go to store and listen to the offerings, they will likely sound different in your house anyway.

So pick something that looks good to you and your budget and pull the trigger. It's that easy.

If I were to do another set of speakers, I might give the Nats a try, they seem to have a big following.
But I wont. I'm happy. And done. Except for the sub....which will look like it came from the same product line when done...


----------



## 06'Goat (Feb 9, 2009)

Are these cabinets well built?:

http://www.geocities.com/cc00541/MiniStatements_3.html

Go to 'cabinet drawings'


----------



## digital desire (Dec 17, 2006)

Yes.


----------

